# Corn snake or Milk snake ?



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys , i've been wondering what to get as my first snake , ive read many of care sheets but would rather know from the owners :2thumb:


still got to work my parents round to getting me one but, which of them do you think is better for a beginner 

i have leopard geckos at the minute.

I have held both of the snakes so the size doesn't bother me  , Thanks alot !:2thumb:


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love corn snakes. Only get up to about 5ft - 6ft.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

milks can reach from 2ft to 5ft depending on the species.


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

if i was to get a milk snake it would probs be honduran 
and probily and okeetee/blizzard/blood red corn or maybe a ghost :lol2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Corns all the way! But i am biased! :lol2: Easy to look after, good to handle, get to a managable size and feed well.. But at the end of the day its up to you!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've just got my first snake, which is a boa (bci). She is very relaxed about being handled, feeds really well. She's inquisitive as well. There are other species which don't grow so big, but a male would be manageable in most cases.

Don't feel restricted to corns and milks. There are plenty of other interesting snakes out there. Garters, rats, bulls, various pythons - all have lots going for them. If you have done plenty of homework and want one of these two, I'd opt for the corn every time - but my opinion isn't very important!

Hope you get what you want.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

I have an adult honduran for sale:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Geckodude97 said:


> if i was to get a milk snake it would probs be honduran
> and probily and okeetee/blizzard/blood red corn or maybe a ghost :lol2:


I love my baby Milk but if you get one be prepared for a mental snake that is really fast! she isnt at all aggressive but doesnt really like being handled. 

Have a look at californian Kingsnakes as well. Mine is great and is really good when being held :2thumb:


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Geckodude97 said:


> Hey guys , i've been wondering what to get as my first snake , ive read many of care sheets but would rather know from the owners :2thumb:
> 
> 
> still got to work my parents round to getting me one but, which of them do you think is better for a beginner
> ...


 Alright well I own both (3 corns and a milk although I'm after another milk!!!) and I can really say they are both WONDERFUL animals, however, the milk is something that I really wouldn't reccomend to someone who hasn't owned a snake before. They are very quick when young, and most of them bite and musk quite a bit before they grow a little. Young corns can be quick, but, they, for the most part, don't musk and most won't bite. Corns are overall really wonderful snakes and my first corn was my second snake, but first official pet snake. I had a garter that we caught (although Muscles is wild caught too) but had to let go after a few months because he was clearly not acclimating well. Muscles was a model first snake, only bit me once but when he did he hadn't even been held by a human for 1 whole minute in his whole life, so it's understandable. I would totally reccomend a corn as a first snake to ANYONE, they are really amazing. Milks are wonderful too but they can scare people off with their poo and chomps, although it's all just a phase and after a while they just fade out of it until they are as calm as corns, but it takes a while. I've had Citrus since September '10 and she's only just starting to calm down...

When I got her, I know they were notorious for musking but I hadn't ever owned or held one so I didn't really know exactly what to expect, which is why I reccomend a corn moreso than a milk. You may have held a milk, but it may have been older or just an unnaturally calm baby.

So overall I'd say corn snake. They are really great and you can get them in TONS of colours, although I will never let go of my opininon that normals are CLASSIC. Almost everyone in the hobby owns a corn, but not everyone owns a normal, which is sad: they are some of the most beautiful corn morphs out there, no doubt about it. 

Also, as stated, don't feel restricted to just corns and milks. There are plenty of other snakes out there, and even if people don't consider them a beginner snake, doesn't mean they can't be one.

Carpet pythons
Rainbow boas
BCI
BCC (if you have the room!)
Kings
Gopher & bull & pine snakes
Garters
Children's Python
Spotted python
etc!


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a bloodred corn and I love her to bits :flrt:
but milk snakes have more interesting colours, I'm waiting to transfer my corn to her larger tank and then get a tangerine milk snake.

they're both good snakes but corns colours dull with age also. where as im not sure milk snakes do.


----------



## eminem2012 (Apr 21, 2011)

Both amazing snakes mate, but like people have said, there are so many more interesting snakes! If you have looked at all the others and decided on these two then i reccomend the corn, easy to handle, usually calm, easy to look after, and some wicked morphs!
Milks are gorgeous, but are flighty.
If i was too reccomend it would be a king snake, you can get good experience of bites off a snake, which is good experience in my opinion , and they calm down usually, and are great snakes to have!
Garter snakes are my favourite snakes of all time, chequered garters, are the most gorgeous snakes around! 
Check them all out!


----------



## vampireskiss (Apr 4, 2011)

*corn vs milk*

hello i keep corns and a royal in my experience corns would be a better choice just for there temperament my milk was mental would hiss musk and bite the crap outta ya and that was a little one !!!!


----------



## Scottiedogg313 (Feb 20, 2011)

i was a bit like that, which do i get...so i bought both lol (and a blue tongue skink and 2 leo geckos) girlfriend says im not aloud to buy anyfing else lol! we will see ha ha

i find that the corn is very very shy and hides alot but were as the milk is constanly active and not shy at all, so depends what you want really, neither of mine our aggressive at all and seem to like being handled to.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey mate,

Im in the same boat as you, im in the process of looking at some snakes.

I've been swayed by a lot of people in the snake forums to go for a python. Mainly a Carpet Python as they tend to be much more inquisitive than a ball/royal python = more interesting to watch.

They can be expensive depending on what you want. But if you want a bog standard CP it will only set you back £60-80 maybe a bit less depending on the breeder.

Try posting in the snake forums, guys over there helped me quite a bit.

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

corn snake lol


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would go with a Spotted Python as a first snake, they get slightly bigger than a corn or a milk but are really easy to keep and breed. They are really nice snakes, tame and easy to handle, will eat mice and usually good feeders. If it has to be between a milk or a corn though I keep both species and would recommend the Milk snake.


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Im in the same boat as you, im in the process of looking at some snakes.
> 
> ...


I breed Jungle Carpet Pythons and wouldn't recommend one as a first snake, there are plenty of other colourful species that are active and good display animals


----------

